# Cold weather is coming in......



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer has been helping my son with his packing for a camping weekend!

Sue


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG tooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good old Deefer, lovely photo.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

I love the pic with the hat! So adorable.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Not saying he is a thief of anything, but my son is packing for a weekend camping and the hat was found under the dining table!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

So cute, I love it!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Too cute!!
My Dexter is a tealeaf too! Always collects up socks and brings them to his 'nest'!


----------

